# Slow death hooks



## fox412 (Mar 18, 2005)

I have been doing quite a bit of reading and watching videos online. I plan to give them a try when we get some open water.

Have any of you guys tried them? Any luck? Any tips? Have you tried plastics like gulp worms with them?

Itching for the lakes to open up I would imagine that you guys are as well.


----------



## bobberboy (Aug 13, 2006)

I tried them last year,they wernt bad but very finicky. You got to thread the worm on perfectly to get the right action. I was woundering if any body has tried useing leaches on them?


----------



## gamberc (Mar 10, 2008)

I am a firm believer in this little units. I have all my harness rigs setup with SD hooks. My killer combo is a 4 inch power worm on it with a black spinner or hammer silver. The only problem that i do have with them is i notice that if im fishing alot of wood structure or get them caught on some timber, rocks etc or just piss pound fish on them the hooks do tend to get duller alot faster then normal hooks. But i keep mine sharp. you put it in front of a fish they cant resist.


----------



## fox412 (Mar 18, 2005)

Thanks fellas for the tips.

I havn't seen in articles or the net where spinners are used with it too. (hammered gold is always a favorite for me) I will have give it a try. I have seen where they are using the 4 inch gulp fry on them. They look just like a worm and have a soft tail that looks like it will spin well.

Thanks again and tight lines


----------



## gonefshn (Oct 22, 2003)

I used them a fair amount on Devils Lake last year. They worked great. I fished with a SD pro who's supposedly one of the people who were the first to start using them. The one twist he used on them was a tiny propeller and a bead in front of the actual hook. He didn't buy the pre-made ones. He just bent a long shaft hook. The main thing is to make sure after you put the bait on that it turns slowly. Thus, SLOW death.


----------



## blklabs2 (Mar 2, 2008)

Slow death work great, been useing them for the last 10 or 12 years bent my own learned of them from john peterson, northlandand, dan stier sd pro, who showed me how the set up worked and said keep it to youre self!!! its been used to take lots of walleyes throu the years,John peterson called it a suicide rig!!! allwats used gold aberdeens ,


----------



## rowdie (Jan 19, 2005)

What kind of hooks do you buy with long enough shafts to bend? Size?

I bought some slow death hooks and was shocked at how small the barb was. They also straighten out easy. They did work pretty good, but I lost a few fish when first using them. Then I checked the barb, and there is hardly a barb on it.


----------



## kvernum3 (Aug 8, 2005)

Shhhhhhhhhh. not everyone needs to know about them. :beer:


----------

